# Computer stops working



## Beard06

Hi. So, when I play a video game or surf the Internet, suddenly my computer stops working: mouse and keyboard or any other functions aren't working. So, I restart my computer and it's OK again. Sometimes a table apearred witch says about a wgatray.exe error. I have deleted wgatray.exe, wgalogon.dll, wgalogon folder in registry Notify and LegitCheckControl.dll. Nothing is working for me. Still in a middle of process my computer stops working. I don't know what to do. That's the problem and what I have to do?

P.S.:Sorry for my English, I'm Lithuanian.


----------



## Stentor

sfc /scannow  http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html

chkdsk /r  http://www.updatexp.com/windows-xp-chkdsk.html


----------



## Beard06

Nothing is working for me. The problem still exsists.

P.S.:All available drivers are installed.


----------



## Stentor

Control Panel, administration tools, Event Viewer. Look through the info there for "errors".


----------



## Nanobyte

You should check for malware too.  If you find any and removal does not solve the problem, post in the Computer Security section.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Repair your Windows operating system using the Windows operating system CD or DVD-ROM disk.After that scan your system for viruses using some good antivirus programs like McAfee and not those crappy ones which never find anything lol.


----------



## Beard06

So, I checked the Control Panel, administrative tools, Event Viewer and I found that the last error (when I was playing NBA 2K11) was by application „Security Center“. What should I do to repair this problem? Why that thing happens?

P.S.:I have checked my computer for registry and other errors and repaired them with CCleaner.


----------



## Beard06

Recently I had another computer stop but not in the game, but when surfing the Net. It caused Security Center, too.

P.S.:This is an additional information for those who want to help me.


----------



## Beard06

My OS is recently renewed. I said that I scanned my computer with CCleaner and removed all malware.


----------



## Nanobyte

CCleaner does not fix all registry errors and is certainly not an anti-malware application.  You say you have removed all malware but have not said how.  You should be checking with something like Malwarebytes _and_ your Anti-Virus application.

If you recently renewed (re-installed? repaired? upgraded?) your OS, it depends what you did since then as to whether the PC could be infected.

If your "renewal" came from a dubious source, it may not be a genuine copy of Windows which is why you are getting wga problems.  Normally if you install a bootleg copy of Windows you get a polite message rather than the PC playing up.


----------



## Beard06

I have cleaned all found viruses with avast!Antivirus. And my OS is reinstalled by computer specialist. My Windows copy is genuine. So, the problem still exists. Malware doesn't create the problem. What should I do?

P.S.:There wasn't an error by System security. It was only an information log. There wasn't any errors in Event viewer.


----------



## Nanobyte

Perhaps the messages should be ignored for now and you are simply having random errors.  You have checked your hard drives for errors already.  Testing your memory is not so easy.  This link lists a number of memory test apps.  Have you checked all your temperatures including the HDDs?

When the OS was reinstalled by the tech didn't they find any problems, or was it a simple install and return the PC to you?

Could you still have a virus issue?  You may think you have everything but maybe not.  Perhaps you could post that issue in the Computer Security section.


----------



## Beard06

My HD0 temperature is 23 C. My computer doesn't boot my CD where is a memory testing program. What should I do? The OS was reinstalled and *was* checked for errors. About posting in Security forum, I'll try.


----------



## Nanobyte

Beard06 said:


> My HD0 temperature is 23 C. My computer doesn't boot my CD where is a memory testing program. What should I do? The OS was reinstalled and *was* checked for errors. About posting in Security forum, I'll try.


What about all the other temperatures, motherboard and CPU?

You say the OS was checked for errors but did the tech run your PC long enough to see any of the problems you have been getting?  What did you tell him to do - fix the PC or just reinstall Windows?

If you cannot boot from the CD you made with the memory testing program, check that the CD drive is first in the BIOS boot list.  Perhaps you have an option screen when you boot up.  There may be one key that takes you to the BIOS, another to the boot menu.  The boot menu would allow you to choose which drive to boot from.  On my PC for example, they are F2 and F10 and the boot menu gives me 4 options to boot from.


----------



## Nanobyte

Have you tried updating Windows since the re-install?  I realize you deleted the wga stuff.  The updater will probably want to re-install all that.  Why not let it and see if that fixes the problem by overwriting whatever was left.  At some point you will have to do that anyway to maintain security.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Beard06 said:


> Hi. So, when I play a video game or surf the Internet, suddenly my computer stops working: mouse and keyboard or any other functions aren't working. So, I restart my computer and it's OK again. Sometimes a table apearred witch says about a wgatray.exe error. I have deleted wgatray.exe, wgalogon.dll, wgalogon folder in registry Notify and LegitCheckControl.dll. Nothing is working for me. Still in a middle of process my computer stops working. I don't know what to do. That's the problem and what I have to do?
> 
> P.S.:Sorry for my English, I'm Lithuanian.



What are your specs?


----------



## Beard06

GPU and Core temperatures are 40 all others are about 30 by Celsius, HD0 is 21 and Ambient is 0. I have checked this thing with SpeedFan.
My tech didin't run my PC for this long and didn't play computer games. There was only a problem with bootup. 1 time of 10 it didn't booted up. But now, at home, that problem doesn't appear.
I had earlier made that PC bootup my CD first. It wasn't working. That's why I ask you to help.
I run Windows update almost every day, but wga doesn't update. There aren't these files that I have deleted.
My specs are:
AMD Athlon 2800+, 2.08 GHz, 512 MB of RAM, 216 MB Nvidia 7600 video card, Realtek audio.


----------



## Nanobyte

I'm out of ideas.  If the OS was just installed, there should not be errors such as the wgatray.  If you deleted some of its files I'm surprised Windows Update did not reinstall it or post a message.  The hardware seems to be OK as far as reported.  There's a conflict somewhere.  Hopefully someone else has more thoughts.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Beard06 said:


> GPU and Core temperatures are 40 all others are about 30 by Celsius, HD0 is 21 and Ambient is 0. I have checked this thing with SpeedFan.
> My tech didin't run my PC for this long and didn't play computer games. There was only a problem with bootup. 1 time of 10 it didn't booted up. But now, at home, that problem doesn't appear.
> I had earlier made that PC bootup my CD first. It wasn't working. That's why I ask you to help.
> I run Windows update almost every day, but wga doesn't update. There aren't these files that I have deleted.
> My specs are:
> AMD Athlon 2800+, 2.08 GHz, 512 MB of RAM, 216 MB Nvidia 7600 video card, Realtek audio.


Did you open up Run and type sfc /scannow ?


----------



## Beard06

Yes, I did, but I don't have the install CD, so I couldn't run the program.


----------



## Nanobyte

I had further thoughts about the wgatray issue.  Perhaps the way you described it is misleading.  You said you got a wgatray error and you deleted the various files.  The icon can be quite annoying - I've deleted those files myself.  Was it the other way round, you deleted the files and then got the error?  The tray notification is only a visual indication to the User, it does not stop WGA from working.  Whichever way round, it now sounds to me like that has nothing to do with your problems.

I'm still out of ideas.


----------



## Beard06

I have checked my computer with HiJackThis program. This is a log of a scan. I think it would help you.


----------



## Beard06

Finally I have found some application errors in Event viewer. It was causing by faultrep.dll. Error ID was 1000: Application stopped unexpectedly. What I should do?


----------



## Beard06

I have fixed all errors with Uniblue Registry Booster and Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC. Iwasn't having any application errors. But suddenly when I played a game, my computer restarted. What's the problem now?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Beard06 said:


> I have fixed all errors with Uniblue Registry Booster and Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC. Iwasn't having any application errors. But suddenly when I played a game, my computer restarted. What's the problem now?


 
Why don't you simply try to repair your operating system using it's CD or DVD disk and then scan your computer against viruses as I said above?It won't do any harm it can only help you to fix the problem...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Why don't you simply try to repair your operating system using it's CD or DVD disk and then scan your computer against viruses as I said above?It won't do any harm it can only help you to fix the problem...



Because he doesn't have it?  lol man read the thread


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> Because he doesn't have it?  lol man read the thread


 
LoL I know he doesn't have it.But in some situations the Windows CD or DVD disk is the only solution to try to fix the problem so he can at least borrow it from someone.


----------



## Nanobyte

Looking at your HJT report, I see you have 10 instances of Chrome running.  It may not be an issue but is that normal for you?  Did your problem arrive with Chrome?

I also see you have Symantec Live Update but are using Avast.  Do you have parts of Norton hanging around?  If so, get the Norton Removal Tool and clean things up.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Nanobyte said:


> Looking at your HJT report, I see you have 10 instances of Chrome running.  It may not be an issue but is that normal for you?  Did your problem arrive with Chrome?
> 
> I also see you have Symantec Live Update but are using Avast.  Do you have parts of Norton hanging around?  If so, get the Norton Removal Tool and clean things up.



The several instances of Chrome could be due to extensions and tabs, as Chrome runs each tab or extension in a separate process.


----------



## Beard06

When I play a game after a while of unactivity my computer stops working, too.


----------



## Nanobyte

lucasbytegenius said:


> The several instances of Chrome could be due to extensions and tabs, as Chrome runs each tab or extension in a separate process.


I realize that, but 10?  I suppose when you are having problems you may be multi-tasking Help pages.  With 10 pages in my Chrome it uses about 300MB of memory which is not huge.

Now Beard has said this occurs on idle, I'm doubly out of ideas (other than the CPU or MB needs replacing).  Did a memtest eventually run?  I noted it may be necessary to navigate into a boot menu if the pc has one.


----------



## Beard06

I use Game Booster to close all unnecessary programs. When I ran the check I was not using it. Also, I have to say that I have used almost everything, but the problem still occurs. What a pity...


----------



## Nanobyte

I don't follow your last comments.  Did you run a memtest such as memtest86 using a boot disk?  Was the memory OK?

Although nothing has helped to date, if it is a MB or CPU fault, there is no way to check other than sending it to a specialist.  All that we can do is make suggestions that rule out everything else.  Ultimately you may have to take it in to a repair shop where they can replace major components including the MB to isolate the problem.

I would keep a log of what you do each startup of the PC to see if there is a pattern related to software use.  Perhaps one application is causing an issue which shows up later.
run with no programs manually started and leave for a few hours
run and play game and leave for a few hours
run and use browser for a while and leave for a few hours
run and play game and use browser and leave for a few hours

The "leave for a few hours" could be overnight, you don't have to waste your time sitting around.  BTW are you overclocking?


----------



## cabinfever1977

Everyone thats having problems with there computer go get a copy of your OS- xp,vista windows7 or whatever you have and download your drivers for your computer from online and put those on a cd too, then if you ever have problems you can do a clean install anytime you want.

I restalled everthing on my computer 2 or more times per year.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

If you are overclocking your CPU,don't.That can cause the entire system to block whatever you are doing on it...


----------



## Beard06

I'm not having any problems with a situation when after some time my computer stops. It's OK now. Sorry for my stupidity because I haven't found any explanations of the word overclock. I'm not an englishman or american. Can you explain it for me, please?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

It means to make your processor faster by upping the clock speed or the multiplier in the BIOS.


----------



## Beard06

Few minutes ago I've got an application error message when playing a game: „Application error problem 0x4fe7726b referenced at 0x06d44a40. The memory could not be written.“ What do I have to do to solve this?


----------



## Beard06

I had an error: Faulting application top spin 2.exe, version 1.0.0.0, faulting module d3dx9_30.dll, version 9.12.589.0, fault address 0x00129fce.
What do I have to do? I have already replaced the d3dx9_30.dll in system 32 and the game folder. Nothing works.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

*Test your ram memory*

It seems like your RAM memory cannot be fully and correctly used.Games and programs mostly store some informations in RAM temporary and later it uses them if the program/game needs it in the specified moment or disposes them if the program/game doesn't need it.To me it seems like that sometimes some of your software (any kind) cannot write something in the RAM and that can cause the entire system to block completely.You must check your RAM memory for errors.You can use this program called MemTest version 3.8 32-bit edition.I uploaded it for you.Here is the link:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/7h8it2

Download it and run it.Under "Enter megabytes of RAM to test" delete "All unused RAM" and write the number of your RAM memory in megabytes but not the FULL NUMBER!Write less then you have.For example if you have 1 GB of RAM memory which is 1024 MB,instead of "1024" write "900".Other 124 MB will be used for the MemTest program and it will use that 124 MB of RAM memory in order to work and check the rest of your RAM memory which is 900 MB.

NOTE 1: If you see that MemTest is taking too long and it is still at 0% coverage,try reducing the number from "900" to "850" or "800".

NOTE 2: Leave MemTest to test your RAM for at least 24 hours.If after 24 hours MemTest reports 1 or more errors then your computer blocks because your RAM memory chip(s) are bad and need to be replaced with the working ones.





Cheers!


----------



## Beard06

I can't even run the Memtest because my computer stops working in a middle of a checking process.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Beard06 said:


> I can't even run the Memtest because my computer stops working in a middle of a checking process.



Ok how many RAM cards do you have installed? Try taking one out and then booting back up again and trying it, then if it does it again out the card back in and take another out, and so on until you have no problems.


----------



## Beard06

My computer is old (2004) and there is installed only one RAM card.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Beard06 said:


> My computer is old (2004) and there is installed only one RAM card.



Ok, well, do you have another RAM card to put in it?


----------



## Beard06

Mmm, no.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Then take scissors and cut that RAM card on half and you will have 2 
Lol I am just kidding haha 

Take that RAM memory chip out,clean it and also clean ALL RAM memory slots on your motherboard chip completely.Be sure that there is NO dust on your RAM memory chip and in the RAM memory slots on your motherboard chip.
Here is the picture of that RAM memory chip and RAM memory slots on the motherboard chip to see what I mean:









So be sure that both things are completely clean!
After you cleaned them both completely,try putting that RAM memory chip in different slots on your motherboard.It can be that your slot where RAM memory chip currently is is bad and not the RAM chip itself even though that is very unlikely,but be sure you try that too.So try with ALL RAM slots!





Cheers!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

And those are your parts that are currently drying after their dishwasher trip I assume?


----------



## Nanobyte

For future reference, memtest86 that was on the link I posted 35 posts ago runs from boot.  Any crap going on with your OS or drivers or other software don't come into play so there is a better chance of completing the test.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> And those are your parts that are currently drying after their dishwasher trip I assume?


 
No lol.I found those images on google.My parts are cleaner and more shinny xD (Joke of course xD )


----------



## Beard06

I have tried to put RAM memory chips to all spots, I've cleaned everything. First time, my computer didn't even booted up. Next two times it booted but still the problem occurs. What I have to do NOW?


----------



## cabinfever1977

Replace your memory chip (there not too much money), keep your old one in a safe place just incase you want to use it again.

If that doesnt work you will need to format your hard drive and reinstall windows and drivers and other stuff(clean install). Should work like new,unless any fans inside your computer are not working or your computer is loaded with dust.


----------

